# Glove Compartment Door



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Has anybody else with a B15 had issues with their glove compartment door popping out of the track that keeps it in?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

SHIFTVAX said:


> Has anybody else with a B15 had issues with their glove compartment door popping out of the track that keeps it in?


Mine has came off a coupple of times, poor design.


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

Same here guys. Exept mine is a real eyesoar. Heres the story. Poped out I tried to fix broke it got it back in. Didnt use it to avoid remembering of when I broke it. Got my car broken into and someone tried to open it and pulled it to fast so the handle to it broke off. 

Now Im driving around with an in-operable glove box with no handle thing to open it. By the way those pricks who broke in my car took my owners manual to my 01 b15.


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

El Capitan said:


> By the way those pricks who broke in my car took my owners manual to my 01 b15.


LOL, why on earth..........??? Oh well. Well at least you can start looking for other sentras to see who might have broken into your car. :thumbup:


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Same problem. If I open it just a tad too "forceeful" or from a slant, the thing just pops out.


----------



## martinskeet (Oct 11, 2005)

mine works the way it should..i think they made the glove boxes come out so they can get to the in cabin filter


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

martinskeet said:


> mine works the way it should..i think they made the glove boxes come out so they can get to the in cabin filter


They should have made a better mechanism then, shit, im afraid to use my glove box for the sake of having to jiggle it back in, lol.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> They should have made a better mechanism then, shit, im afraid to use my glove box for the sake of having to jiggle it back in, lol.


I like to ride with mine open because of the gauges, however if they road has any bumps at all, I'm afraid to.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

There are 2 little "L" shaped pins that brake easy on either side at the pivot point. They are cheap to replace and if it's still under warrenty they will be replaced cheap.


----------



## martinskeet (Oct 11, 2005)

Outkast said:


> There are 2 little "L" shaped pins that *brake easy * on either side at the pivot point. They are cheap to replace and if it's still under warrenty they will be replaced cheap.


its just how you handle them if you ask me..i changed m in cabin filter a couple months ago and checked it again after a couple of weeks and i didnt have any problems with the pins breaking. use a flat head screwdriver to pry the pins off to make the job easier and to not break the pins :thumbup:


----------



## SwizStick (Feb 7, 2006)

*Where to buy replacement pins?*



Outkast said:


> There are 2 little "L" shaped pins that brake easy on either side at the pivot point. They are cheap to replace and if it's still under warrenty they will be replaced cheap.


Can they only be bought from Nissan or is it possible to find them elsewhere? My glove compartment is always falling open, I have to be real careful with it.

Also, my car squeeks and creaks a lot whenever it goes over a speed bump and rattles like no tomorrow on bumpy roads. I figure it is time to replace the bushings/suspension system, any suggestions on what I should get to replace the stock suspension system?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

SwizStick said:


> Can they only be bought from Nissan or is it possible to find them elsewhere? My glove compartment is always falling open, I have to be real careful with it.
> 
> Also, my car squeeks and creaks a lot whenever it goes over a speed bump and rattles like no tomorrow on bumpy roads. I figure it is time to replace the bushings/suspension system, any suggestions on what I should get to replace the stock suspension system?


As far as I know it's just thru us. That doesn't seem to be a big after market piece.

The down side to Sentra's is they are "cheap cars" I see year old cars with all the same problems you described. All I can really recommend is don't drive it like an SUV. If you do replace bushing go with urathane and for shocks get some good ones cause those are what do most of the squeeking.


----------



## SwizStick (Feb 7, 2006)

Outkast said:


> As far as I know it's just thru us. That doesn't seem to be a big after market piece.
> 
> The down side to Sentra's is they are "cheap cars" I see year old cars with all the same problems you described. All I can really recommend is don't drive it like an SUV. If you do replace bushing go with urathane and for shocks get some good ones cause those are what do most of the squeeking.


Thanks, I will check with Nissan to get the pins. I definitely don't drive it like an SUV, it is only recently I noticed all the squeeking and rough ride over bumpy roads, but after 93,000 miles in only 5 years I guess I can't complain. 

Any suggestions for balljoints and new wheels? I figure while I am replacing the bushings and shocks I might as well do the wheels as well. 

Thanks for all the advice, and if anyone has any input by all means speak up.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Unless the joints are bad don't worry about them untill they finally rupture. And when you say wheels, do you mean tires or rims? If it's tires I'd say go with some high milage Michelins. I can't remember the model but I put some 90K tires on a base Sentra Monday and they didn't feel to hard at all.


----------



## SwizStick (Feb 7, 2006)

Outkast said:


> Unless the joints are bad don't worry about them untill they finally rupture. And when you say wheels, do you mean tires or rims? If it's tires I'd say go with some high milage Michelins. I can't remember the model but I put some 90K tires on a base Sentra Monday and they didn't feel to hard at all.


Sorry, I mean rims.


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

I have the same problem with my glove box. I just opened it up tonight to adjust the safc and it fell completly to the floor. i think its a crappy design.


----------

